# qui a délaissé son ibook?



## stephane6646 (21 Février 2008)

Voici 3 ans que j'ai switché avec un ibook 14' PPC, Panther puis Tiger dans la foulée jusqu'à aujourd'hui (10.4.11) et je ne l'ai pas regretté un seul instant. 3 ans aussi que je suis sur macgé et je ne le regrette pas un seul instant.
Il y a trois ans, j'ai eu un vrai coup de foudre pour mon ibook et je ne ressens pas le besoin de changer de machine, de passer à léopard ou un macbook voire un imac...
Je me demandais s'il y avait d'autres membres qui - sauf nécessité- étaient restés fidèles à leur ibook PPC et retardaient le passage à un mac intel léopard (macbook ou imac)?


----------



## flotow (21 Février 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Je me demandais s'il y avait d'autres membres qui - sauf nécessité- étaient restés fidèles à leur ibook PPC et retardaient le passage à un mac intel léopard (macbook ou imac)?



Ceux pour qui cette machine suffit  (internet, bureautique)
Si tu ne ressent pas le besoin de changer, tu peux le garder 

La possibilité de faire tourner Windows a aussi ete un facteur important


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2008)

ici, il y a toujours un imac G3 500 et un ibook G3 qui servent quotidiennement. Tous les deux datent du début des années 2000.
deux imac G5 les ont rejoints il y a deux ans, bientôt trois et eux aussi ne sont pas prêts à être échangés .


----------



## desertea (21 Février 2008)

Tu peux encore conserver ton iBook quelques années !!
Je me suis séparé du mien il y a quelques temps déjà, pour le remplacer par un MacBook, et je dois dire que si c'était à refaire !!!

La qualité et la finition des MacBook actuels n'est pas au même niveau. 
Aujourd'hui j'utilise en portable uniquement un MB Air. Lui par contre je n'ai pas de regrets. Une superbe machine, avec une super qualité de fabrication.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Je crois qu'il y a des personnes qui ont une relation rationnelle et utilitaire à l'informatique, et qui vont utiliser leur machine jusqu'au bout. Il y en a d'autres qui reluquent de près l'évolution des choses, et que les belles nouvelles bécanes d'Apple font saliver. Des fois j'aimerais bien faire partie de la première catégorie, mon portefeuille s'en porterait mieux.


----------



## frolick10 (21 Février 2008)

un sondage aurait pu permettre une vision plus large des avis... 

perso, en plus de mon imac G5 j'ai gardé mon premier mac :  l'ibook G4...  je ne compte pas le changer avant longtemps, upgrade Leopard et ram, peut etre un jour un DD plus rapide.

Pour un usage, bureautique et internet... + mobilité (autonomie), il est très bien... 

La puissance proc... est plus important sur un fix comme l'imac, voir le macpro qu'un portable (pour mon usage ex: video). Par contre si je devais n'avoir qu'une machine pour une cause lambda, j'opterai pour un mabook pro.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (21 Février 2008)

J'ai acheté mon iBook (G4, 512 ram, 1,2Ghz, 60GO DD, combo) l'été 2004 après un douloureux passage sur l'épouvantable pc portable (???) Acer Aspire, 
J'ai découvert qu'on pouvait avoir un ordi léger : 2,7kg (certes, ça n'était pas le MB Air, mais comparé au 4kg de l'Acer.......), froid, silencieux, autonome,.... et beau accessoirement,
J'ai quitté sans regret le monde des bidouilleurs pc, toujours à la recherche de ram supplémentaire, de carte graphique dernier cri, de processeur cadensé à ...... pour me concentrer sur le seul PLAISIR d'écrire, communiquer, me distraire,.... sans dépenser mes sous tous les 6 mois,....
J'en ai même développé une certaine fierté à traverser les époques (... de l'informatique) avec la même machine, la même ram, les mêmes programmes,
En plus, j'aime mieux l'écran de mon ordi à celui des derniers macbooks,... (question d'habitude peut être),
J'ai utilisé sur d'autres ordis les version 10.4 et s., ... pour mon usage, le 10.3.9 remplit bien sa fonction,...
Alors, je prie pour ne pas avoir à changer tout de suite !!


----------



## Gwen (21 Février 2008)

Je t'écris d'un ibook 12 pouce acheté d'occasion comme seconde machine en déplacement. Je l'adorre malgré son processeur a 500MHZ et je n'en changerai que pour un MacBook 12 Pouces d'occasion ou un MackBook Air neuf 

Seule regret, You tube ne passe pas dessus, pas assez de puissance


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (21 Février 2008)

c'est vrai que le 12 était bien aussi


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

J'ai acheté un iBook G4 12 pouces fin 2004 et je ne l'ai jamais regretté. Je l'ai encore (il me sert en déplacement) mais à la maison, c'est surtout mon chéri qui s'en sert maintenant car j'ai un iMac 20 pouces sur mon bureau love: ).
Cela dit, je louche un peu vers les MacBookPro ces temps-ci... mais mon banquier me conseille avant tout la rééducation ophtalmique :rateau: Pourtant, je pense craquer quand même dans quelques temps car l'iBook rame un peu sous Leopard. Mais je le garderai! Pas question de me séparer de mon premier Mac :love: :love: :love:


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> J'ai quitté sans regret le monde des bidouilleurs pc, toujours à la recherche de ram supplémentaire, de carte graphique dernier cri, de processeur cadensé à ...... pour me concentrer sur le seul PLAISIR d'écrire, communiquer, me distraire,....


Si tu disais vrai. Hélas, quand je vois la quantité de fils dédiés aux bidouilles et à la mise à jour des composants sur les Mac...

Regarde l'excitation de certains en attendant le "penryn" ou je ne sais quelle gamme de processeur Intel. Et quand le Penryn sera là, on passera à l'attente du PenrynEncorePlusMieux :rateau:


----------



## Petitcoyote91 (22 Février 2008)

Je viens d'upgrader mon ibook 12" G4 1.33Ghz pour le passer en Leopard, je ne vois aucun intérêt à le changer pour le moment.


----------



## bookbook (22 Février 2008)

Malgré le fait que je possède un iMac Alu, ma machine principale est et restera mon iBook G4 12" :love:  vieux de 2 ans. Je l'emmène partout et il ne m'a jamais posé le moindre soucis. Je ne me sers de l'iMac que pour les traitements lourds (enregistrement TNT + conversion vidéo).

De temps en temps je me dis qu'il faudrait que je remplace mon iBook par un petit MacBook, mais pourquoi changer ce qui marche encore très bien. Je viens de lui rajouter une barrette de 512 pour le passer à 1 Go, ainsi qu'une petite house LaRobe pour le transport.


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

Ah oui et j'oubliais: pour moi, le clavier du MacBook est rédhibitoire! On dirait un truc Fisher Price  :afraid: J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas persister dans cette hérésie esthétique  Celui de liBook est quand même mieux, à mon goût.

Edit: fôte


----------



## frolick10 (22 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Ah oui et j'oubliais: pour moi, le clavier du MacBook est rédhibitoire! On dirait un truc Fisher Price  :afraid: J'espère qu'il ne vont pas persister dans cette hérésie esthétique  Celui de liBook est quand même mieux, à mon goût.



reste que les touches du macbook semblent plus résistantes que celle de mon ibook dont les touches s'effacent.... seul défaut de l'ibook ...


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Ah oui et j'oubliais: pour moi, le clavier du MacBook est rédhibitoire! On dirait un truc Fisher Price  :afraid: J'espère qu'il ne vont pas persister dans cette hérésie esthétique  Celui de liBook est quand même mieux, à mon goût.



mais il est super confortable pour écrire ! Le meilleur depuis des années


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> reste que les touches du macbook semblent plus résistantes que celle de mon ibook dont les touches s'effacent.... seul défaut de l'ibook ...



Faut pas taper avec des tampons Jex !   Non sérieusement, mon clavier d'iBook n'a pas bougé d'un iota et pourtant je le nettoie régulièrement. Bonne et mauvaise série? :mouais:


----------



## fpoil (22 Février 2008)

ma femme a un ibook g4 1ghz qu'elle adore, le dd est mort il y a quelques mois et a été remplacé par un plus gros et plus rapide, passé sous Leopard : il se porte comme un charme


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Février 2008)

J'ai toujours mon ibook G3 12 pouces, et je m'en servirai toujours SI apple n'avait pas été assez négligent pour fabriquer une charnière qui cisaille les cables video: mon ibook n'ayant plus de retro-éclairage, je m'en sert (rarement) branché à un moniteuyr externe, et j'ai du acheter un macbook... mais:

- je regrette le 12 pouces, petit!
- je regrette de ne plus pouvoir utiliser certains matériel (proscope) qui ne sont que compatibles PPC

Je me dis qu'il est possible qu'un jour j'essaye de le réparer. J'utilise aussi un imac20 pouce PPC et n'ai surement pas l'intention de changer.

Quant à "La possibilité de faire tourner Windows ", c'est pour moi une abomination, un retournement de veste spectaculaire et une reddition sans condition. Toutes ces années à dire "windows c'est nul" pour maintenant dire "finalement, on en a besoin"...


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Février 2008)

Je regrette mon powerbook 12"........mais la possibilité d'avoir windows.......non pas pour le plaisir mais pour le boulot


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (22 Février 2008)

De mon côté, j'ai passé mon iBook 12" (G3) à ma fille Salomé qui préfère aller sur son PC pour les jeux...

Et moi je continue sur le PowerBook 12" (formidable machine tant pour écrire au café que monter de la vidéo avec écran de complément).

Amicalement,
    Patrick


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2008)

Ben moi j'utilise mon iBook 12" comme machine principale ( l'eMac de la maison rame trop  ), et j'avoue n'avoir jamais eu à m'en plaindre. Il me permet de faire tout ce que je veux faire, et même si je bave pas mal sur les macs sous intel, je pense que si j'investissais dans un MB ( ce que je ne peux pas me permettre  pas la thune ) je n'en ferai pas une utilisation forcément différente ( je ferai les mêmes choses de façon plus fluide quoi )... 

Quelques regrets: l'écran ( qui, par rapport à ce qui ce fait maintenant, commence à dater, mais bon, ça reste très agréable quand même  ), le DD ridicule ( 30go, ça c'est quand même abusé, pour un ordi de 2005 ), et parfois la température qui grimpe vite... mais rien de bien grave.

Si je devais racheter un mac, je pense que j'achèterai un iMac, et garderai mon iBook pour l'utilisation nomade... car je suis vraiment amoureux de cette petite machine, fidèle compagne de mes années d'études :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Je reste fidèle à mon mac mini G4, les applications me semblent moins fluides sur mon macbook, comme si les applications étaient plus abouties codées pour PPC que pour intel (Xpress 7, Office 2008 par exemple).


----------



## twoletters (22 Février 2008)

J'ai changé mon iBook G4 12 pouces en septembre dernier pour un MacBook.

J'avais acheté mon ibook deux semaines avant que la gamme ne soit transformée en MacBook, et bien que cela m'a passablement ennuyé de passer à coté d'une gamme plus puissante au même prix (50 euros de plus il me semble, c'est pas grand chose), avec le recul je ne regrette pas d'avoir gouté à cette machine comme premier Mac.

Maintenant que j'ai le MacBook, je regrette un peu la solidité de l'iBook. Il est évident que la qualité des materiaux utilisés pour le MacBook sont ses principaux défauts. Finalement, j'aimais bien aussi le format 12 pouces, même si les 13 pouces du nouveau sont forts appréciables, surtout quand on regarde des DVD ou qu'on surfe sur le net.

En gros, l'iBook était assurément une bonne machine, mais il est vrai que le MacBook avait l'interet d'etre plus puissant, plus ouvert vers l'avenir (architecture Intel), plus complet (la webcam me sert énormément) et capable de faire tourner Windows. (eh oui ! j'ai des tonnes de jeux PC qui ne prennent plus la poussière maintenant). 
Je compte conserver mon MacBook pendant pas mal de temps encore (au moins 3 ans). Même si au bout d'un an, les jointures de l'iBook n'étaient plus trés bonnes et le plastique craquelait un peu dans tous les sens (mais c'était bien ses seuls défauts), je souhaite que le MacBook soit une machine fiable sur le long terme.


----------



## frolick10 (22 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Faut pas taper avec des tampons Jex !  Non sérieusement, mon clavier d'iBook n'a pas bougé d'un iota et pourtant je le nettoie régulièrement. Bonne et mauvaise série? :mouais:


J'aurais dû passer chez la manucure... :rateau: 
Bon si quelqu'un a des touches ou clavier en rab à pas trop cher (10e/touches c'est abuser)...


----------



## Ordha (22 Février 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> J'aurais dû passer chez la manucure... :rateau:
> Bon si quelqu'un a des touches ou clavier en rab à pas trop cher (10e/touches c'est abuser)...



Ben... tu connais la cote élevée des produits Apple d'occas'... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Ah oui et j'oubliais: pour moi, le clavier du MacBook est rédhibitoire! On dirait un truc Fisher Price  :afraid: J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas persister dans cette hérésie esthétique  Celui de liBook est quand même mieux, à mon goût.
> 
> Edit: fôte



Peut être, mais je n'ai jamais utilisé un clavier si pratique et fonctionnel.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (22 Février 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> ma femme a un ibook g4 1ghz qu'elle adore, le dd est mort il y a quelques mois et a été remplacé par un plus gros et plus rapide, passé sous Leopard : il se porte comme un charme



Fpoil, c'est un Bacon ?


----------



## kertruc (25 Février 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> J'ai quitté sans regret le monde des bidouilleurs pc, toujours à la recherche de ram supplémentaire, de carte graphique dernier cri, de processeur cadensé à ...... pour me concentrer sur le seul PLAISIR d'écrire, communiquer, me distraire,.... sans dépenser mes sous tous les 6 mois,....



Belle philosophie, que j'ai aussi adoptée.

Mais j'ai mis du temps à comprendre à quelle point le besoin de plus de puissance, ce n'est que dans la tête, là où les pros du marketing te l'ont bien enfoncé profondément.


----------



## bookbook (25 Février 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Belle philosophie, que j'ai aussi adoptée.
> 
> Mais j'ai mis du temps à comprendre à quelle point le besoin de plus de puissance, ce n'est que dans la tête, là où les pros du marketing te l'ont bien enfoncé profondément.



Tout pareil...
Je ne souhaite pas lâcher mon iBook de sitôt. Mais je suis quand même à l'étroit sur le DD 40 Go à 4200 trm.
J'aimerai le changer mais quand je vois la complexité de la manip (oui j'ai deux mains gauche et alors :rateau: ), je me dis que ça attendra.


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Février 2008)

La seule limitation du mon ibookG3 avec keynote, c'était l(impssibilité de passer des séquences video en HD dans mes cours. Mais comme le videoprojecteur n'est pas HD, ce n'était pas grave...

quand à: "le besoin de plus de puissance, ce n'est que dans la tête, là où les pros du marketing te l'ont bien enfoncé profondément."

Ce n'est pas le besoin de plus de puissance, mais la volonté de puissance qui importe (dixit Nietsche)...

Et plus trivialement, je doute que ce besoin sois enfonçé dans la tête, mais au vu du coût de cette poursuite à la puissance inutile, le point de pénétration doit être situé censément plus bas et n'en est que plus douloureux à chaque passage du service marketing d'Apple Inc...


----------



## Ludo_vic (26 Février 2008)

Je suis l'heureux posseceur d'un PowerBook G4 1,67, je ne le lacherais en aucun cas pour un MacBook Pro (cette génération en tout cas). Pour ma part je ne trouve pas que les mac Intel soient aussi véloce que cela (j'ai fait des test d'encodage vidéo sur le site PowerBook.fr,  PowerBook VS MackBook Pro, les 2 MackBook on planter lamentablement durant l'encodage du vidéo HD vers un AVI).

Faite des tests d'execution Pack Office 2008, Garage Band, encodage Vidéo avec Imovie 6 pour vous en convaincre...

Je me demande même si Léopard ne toune pas mieux sur PowerBook comme quoi il vaut mieux une machine équilibrée.

Léopard à besoin de plus de mémoire pour fonctionner sous Intel que sous PPC.

Quand a faire tourner Windows sur un Mac ou et l'interet ???? franchement. ​


----------



## Petitcoyote91 (26 Février 2008)

L'intérêt? Montrer aux Windowzeux qu'il existe sur cette terre des machines assez équilibrées et fiables pour faire tourner Vista; chose que peu de PC sont capables de faire à ce jour.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Délaissé ?
Non.
Pas encore.

Mais, pour mon besoin initial qui était d'avoir un truc petit et léger pour pouvoir saisir du texte à la volée sur un coin de table, je viens de commander un eeePC.

Boobook vient de prendre un coup de vieux...


----------



## hyrsut (18 Mars 2008)

Pour ma part, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un ibook 12" de dernière génération (1,33Ghz).
Je l'ai upgrader au fil du temps, et la j'écrit encore avec.

J'ai récemment commandé un macbook air en remplacement de ce cher ibook, mais jusqu'a présent je l'ai utilisé autant que mon imac intel. Il est beau, rapide, et franchement pas dépassé du tout. D'ailleur, sympa comme je suis, je vais le passer à ma ptite soeur, qui en fera surement bon usage...

Mais je compte bien le récupérer plus tard, histoire de me faire mon petit musée des beautés de chez mac   

Je n'ai changé de mac portable que parce que le MBA est encore plus beau à mes yeux, et oui, je suis vraiment un addict du design apple


----------



## clochelune (19 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Délaissé ?
> Non.
> Pas encore.
> 
> ...



j'ai vu hier l'EeePC, c'est vrai que c'est très tentant
mais mon MacBook me convenant très bien, je prendrai la clé 3G+ uniquement, mais sous orange puisque je ne l'utiliserai qu'occasionnellement

un ami a un PowerBook depuis de longues années

sur mon MacBook, j'ai mis XP puis l'ai désinstallé car ça m'embêtait plus qu'autre chose
si j'avais pu avoir un iBook PPC (j'avais vu l'époque les Palourde!! ça donnait envie)
j'ai commencé sous Mac OS 8.5 avec un iMac framboise, gardé quatre ans, mais il n'a pas tenu le coup avec la venue de l'adsl... changé pour un PC vérolé en trois mois car n'ayant jamais utilisé d'anti-virus sous Mac, je n'avais pas vu l'utilité d'en mettre sous PC... erreur!

bon, et depuis un an je suis revenue sous Mac avec ce petit MacBook pour lequel j'ai craqué (toujours sous Tiger avec iLife 06 iWork 06... j'adore l'utilisation de Pages...)
je pense quand même un de ces jours changer mon DD interne de 80 Go... mais y'a pas le feu au lac...
je sauvegarde sur un DD externe (même capacité) et clé USB
80 Go reste un peu juste tout de même, mais bon... ça tient toujours la route!

Time Capsule semble intéressant, mais il me semble prendre tout son intérêt avec Time Machine - uniquement sous Léopard! du coup, j'attends que tout cela s'améliore avant d'y venir... je veux que ça fasse ses preuves car je ne veux pas de soucis dûs aux défauts de jeunesse... d'où mon goût des RevC

le MacBook Air semble aussi intéressant (surtout couplé à Time Capsule)... mais bon, mon budget en prendrait un sacré coup

je suis restée aussi avec mon iPod photo (offert à ma mère un iPod Nanon 8 Go)
l'iPod photo fonctionnant parfaitement, je ne vois pas l'utilité d'en changer même si le Touch avec la possibilité du Wifi et son clavier tactile me tente, j'attends que cela soit amélioré...
intéressée par les nouveautés, je reste quand même fidèle à mes vieilles machines car je suis surtout intéressée par la fiabilité... mon MacBook et mon iPod Photo sont robustes, leur batterie fonctionne très bien... Tiger me suffit amplement! 

et quant aux jeux, autant prendre une console!


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2008)

j'ai et j'utilise tjs le ibook G4/800...malgré un disque dur qui a rendu l'âme et plus récemment, un morceau de plastoc noir qui est sorti du lecteur cd...

Tiger 10.4.11 lui a donné un coup de fouet et il fonctionne vraiment bien. Machine solide, petite et que je vais continuer à utiliser de manière régulière pour le web, la zik ou comme disque dur portable pour décharger des cartes mémoires...


----------



## estomak (19 Mars 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> ma femme a un ibook g4 1ghz qu'elle adore, le dd est mort il y a quelques mois et a été remplacé par un plus gros et plus rapide, passé sous Leopard : il se porte comme un charme



tu as fait la manip toi meme?
moi avec mon petit 30 gigas je sature souvent, surtout avec leopard+ilife qui prend d'emblée 19 gigas. je me lancerais bien dans l'aventure mais j'ai un peu peur de pas avoir les compétences.

Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, moi aussi j'ai un ibook 1giga qui date de trois ans. J'ai du changé le clavier (trop jauni), la batterie, installé un peu de ram en plus, une carte wifi, et je m'en sers tous les jours. Mais depuis que j'ai installé leopard, il patine un peu je trouve. Donc je me demande si je vais pas changer pour un macbook.


----------



## bookbook (19 Mars 2008)

Il serait peut être moins onéreux de le repasser sous Tiger.
Qu'apporte réellement Leopard sur un iBook 30 Go ?


----------



## hyrsut (19 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tu as fait la manip toi meme?
> moi avec mon petit 30 gigas je sature souvent, surtout avec leopard+ilife qui prend d'emblée 19 gigas. je me lancerais bien dans l'aventure mais j'ai un peu peur de pas avoir les compétences.
> .



Pas vraiment besoin de compétence d'électronicien, il faut juste beaucoup de patience, car c'est rangé au millimètre près dans ces machines.

Je l'ai fais il y a quelque temps, remplacer le disque de 40Go par un de 120Go plus neuf et plus rapide, il faut juste des bon nerfs et pas être impatient.

Il y a un bon tutorial sur macbidouille, mais attention, ça reste délicat:
http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/194/

Sinon, certain magasin spécialisés peuvent faire ce genre d'oppération, pour ma part, j'ai fais réparé l'alim de mon ibook il y a quelque mois par "bricomac", il font aussi de la vente sur ebay, je pense qu'il peuvent changer le disque dur.​


----------



## Trompe la Mort (19 Mars 2008)

J'ai le tout premier modèle d'iBook G4, à 800 MHz, qui me sert encore tous les jours.

Par rapport à son premier jour, il a trois fois plus de mémoire, Tiger qui a remplacé Panther, quatre fois plus de disque dur et un écran externe. Il est tout à fait correct sur le bureau, et en déplacement il est parfait. Si je pouvais remplacer le processeur par un G4 Dual Core je le ferais ! 

Absolument aucun signe de fatigue ou d'usure.

Il risque d'ailleurs de rester mon Mac portable un moment, et d'être remplacé par un Mac Mini sur mon bureau. Si un jour Apple se décide à le mettre à jour !


----------



## r0m1 (19 Mars 2008)

Non mais quelle question !!!! bien sûr que je le garde mon iBook G4 12"! 
Il n'y a rien a faire, que ce soit sur le MacBook de mon frère ou celui de ma copine, je préfère le format du mien, même s'il est un peut plus épais. Comme beaucoup ici, je trouve que le 12" reste une machine vraiment compacte, résistante, que je transporte partout... Seul souci au bout de 4 ans, la batterie ne tient plus du tout la charge.


----------



## zeph58 (26 Mars 2008)

Je voit ici que ceux qui ont gouté au 12" ne peuvent plus s'en passer, arf je suis dans le meme cas.

Donc ici nous avons:

-Ibook G4 800Mhz 12' (mon premier mac) qui est devenu celui de mme et qui a maintenant un DD de 40 Go 5400Tr et 640 Mo de Ram (je pense acheter une 1Go pour passer a 1,1Go qu'en pensez vous)
-PB alu 12" 1,5Ghz, 1,25Go Ram, 80Go DD, SD + un clavier souris et un 19' Mirai et un DD externe de 320 pour le transformer en machine de bureau quand a la maison.


Et sinon si je devait changer indeniablement le MacBook Air, pour son poids et pour sa dalle qui sur le air comparer a un Macbook parait bcp plus grande et sa c'est purement subjectif, son seul reel defaut l'absence de firewire......


----------



## Trompe la Mort (26 Mars 2008)

zeph58 a dit:


> Je voit ici que ceux qui ont gouté au 12" ne peuvent plus s'en passer, arf je suis dans le meme cas.
> 
> Donc ici nous avons:
> 
> -Ibook G4 800Mhz 12' (mon premier mac) qui est devenu celui de mme et qui a maintenant un DD de 40 Go 5400Tr et 640 Mo de Ram (je pense acheter une 1Go pour passer a 1,1Go qu'en pensez vous)


Tu as ouvert ton iBook pour remplacer un 30Go par un 40Go ? T'es un furieux !  

Quant à le passer à 1,12Go de Ram, tu dois bien voir en comparant à ton PB si ça fait une différence. Si ta femme n'utilise pas Garageband, ou autre appli ultra gourmande, c'est pas forcément nécessaire. J'ai 640Mo aussi, et même bien chargé (Mail, Safari, Messenger, iTunes, iPhoto, Word, Dashboard) la bascule d'une appli à l'autre est presque instantanée, donc...


----------



## Euphorbia (26 Mars 2008)

Je suis aussi l'heureux possesseur d'un Ibook (cf ma signature). Depuis que je l'ai, je l'ai un peu boosté en Ram et espace disque. Récemment, il a fait le grand saut panther > leopard et fonctionne très bien. Il n'est jamais tombé en panne et est dans un très bon état. En plus, je trouve son look plus sympa que le macbook (bon, je sais, ça c'est très subjectif ).
Ça fait un petit moment que je voudrais le remplacer mais je ne m'y suis pas encore résolu. En plus, il y a un petit côté affectif puisqu'il a marqué mon retour chez la pomme. Enfin, bon, là je sens quand même que son remplaçant est proche de la commande mais je crois que je ne m'en séparerai pas pour autant.


----------



## zeph58 (26 Mars 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Tu as ouvert ton iBook pour remplacer un 30Go par un 40Go ? T'es un furieux !



J'avait un 40Go 5400 Tr sous la main, bah franchement meme si en place sa a pas changer la face du monde, sa a au moins eu le merite de rendre l'Ibook bcp plus reactif, pour le 1 Go de Ram faudrait effectivement je teste avec la ram du PB mais sa veut dire qu'il faudrait que j eteigne le powerbook et sa franchement c dur


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Mars 2008)

je suis heureux de voir que ce fil fonctionne bien et que l'ibook n'a pas été abandonné


----------



## bookbook (26 Mars 2008)

Je viens encore ce week-end de mettre en route 2 MacBook pour des amis (switcher).
Même si ça reste de très belles machines, y a pas à dire... je préfère mon iBook :love: :love: .
Je le trouve mieux fini.

Et une chose que je n'avais jamais remarqué ; lorsque je rabat l'écran de mon iBook pour le mettre en veille, la petite lumière se met à clignoter tout de suite. Je me suis aperçu que sur les MacBook il y avait un petit temps d'attente avant que ça commence à clignoter. C'est normal ? :mouais:


----------



## Trompe la Mort (26 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> je suis heureux de voir que ce fil fonctionne bien et que l'ibook n'a pas été abandonné


Pourquoi abandonner un outil bien conçu et qui fonctionne toujours très bien ?  

C'est sûr, quand je vois la claque que met un MacBook à mon iBook en encodage de DVD pour ma PSP, je suis un peu vert, mais bon, un MacBook ça fait Switcher, alors que quand j'ai acheté mon iBook je regrettais presque qu'il ne puisse pas démarrer sous OS 9 y a sûrement un peu de snobisme à garder un G3 ou un G4, et je me demande si je vais pas pousser le vice jusqu'à me trouver un MacMini G4 1,5GHz  

Par contre on dirait que les iBook palourde ont disparu de la circulation ! Trop lents, écrans trop petits, pas assez durables ?

Sinon, j'ai jamais bien compris l'avantage du PB 12" sur l'iBook G4, surtout qu'avec Screen Spanning Dr on a aussi la possibilité du bureau étendu ?


----------



## zeph58 (26 Mars 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> je me demande si je vais pas pousser le vice jusqu'à me trouver un MacMini G4 1,5GHz&#8230;
> Sinon, j'ai jamais bien compris l'avantage du PB 12" sur l'iBook G4, surtout qu'avec Screen Spanning Dr on a aussi la possibilité du bureau étendu ?



Le Mini c'est fait pour moi , il est sous la tele (LCD66) Tip top comme lecteur Divx, DVD, console N64, visualiseur de photo, et enfin TV ADSL via FREEBOX TV

L'avantage du PB 12 par rapport au Ibook, premier point le Superdrive, bcp plus rapide aussi pis comme je l ai pris a l'Apple Expo une bonne reduc (1599) a l'epoque, en plus il est plus petit et moins lourd que l'Ibook pas de bcp c vrai mais sa change vraiment bcp quand on le trimballe tout le temps, et la coque alu c vraiment costo(teste lors d'une chute).Sinon sa permet aussi de le differencier de l ibook de mme 

PS : mais je vient juste de me rendre compte I'm Addict


----------



## Pierrou (26 Mars 2008)

Et puis, ça vieillit pas, sérieux...
L'autre jour, ma cousine rentre dans ma chambre: "_Oah, il est génial ce ptit portable, tu l'as eu quand ?"
Ben... ya presque trois ans..  

Pareil quand je le sors en cours 
( avec mon émulateur super nes, j'ai fait un tabac en cours d'histoire des média, l'autre jour  )_


----------



## iota (27 Mars 2008)

Salut.



stephane6646 a dit:


> Je me demandais s'il y avait d'autres membres qui - sauf nécessité- étaient restés fidèles à leur ibook PPC et retardaient le passage à un mac intel léopard (macbook ou imac)?


Voir ma signature  

@+
iota


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Mars 2008)

j'ai la meme config que toi sauf que j'ai un ibook 14" Que du bonheur!!!


----------



## rizoto (27 Mars 2008)

J'ai un petit ibook 12" depuis 2 ans et je ne regrette absolument pas mon switch. J'ai failli confirmer mon switch avec un macbook/Macbook Pro une bonne dizaine de fois. J'ai toujours réussi à me résonner en demandant à chaque fois ce que je ferais de plus avec un macbook. Chaque fois, j'ai obtenu la même réponse : RIEN.


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Mars 2008)

je suis d'accord avec toi... je n'ai pas eu le coup de coeur suffisant pour passer à une autre machine... quoiqu'un mac book pro.. quand meme c'est une rolls


----------



## tantoillane (27 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Voici 3 ans que j'ai switché avec un ibook 14' PPC, Panther puis Tiger dans la foulée jusqu'à aujourd'hui (10.4.11) et je ne l'ai pas regretté un seul instant. 3 ans aussi que je suis sur macgé et je ne le regrette pas un seul instant.
> Il y a trois ans, j'ai eu un vrai coup de foudre pour mon ibook et je ne ressens pas le besoin de changer de machine, de passer à léopard ou un macbook voire un imac...
> Je me demandais s'il y avait d'autres membres qui - sauf nécessité- étaient restés fidèles à leur ibook PPC et retardaient le passage à un mac intel léopard (macbook ou imac)?




Ma sur, convertie avec beaucoup de succès au Macintosh  Elle utilise son iBook depuis 3 ans pour ses études, (et l'iBook en voit de toutes les couleurs). Je lui ai proposé qu'elle s'en achète un nouveau en tant qu'étudiant que je lui financerais, et qu'elle me donne son ibook, mais elle ne veut même pas


----------



## paradize (27 Mars 2008)

J'ai un ibook 14", qui aura 4 ans cette année. A 1 jour près, j'aurais pu avoir 20 gigas de plus, et un graveur DVD interne... Mais je connaissais rien au keynote de Steve jobs...

Mais le lapin de Pâques est arrivé ce we (oui en Alsace, c un lapin qui distribue les oeufs), un disque dur interne de ... 250 gigas....  .... Je vais enfin pouvoir faire les montages de film de mon neveu tranquillou, ss avoir peur du manque de place. Il est super réactif....

Dommage, j'ai plus trouvé de graveur dvd interne, sinon, cela aurait été le pied...


Je tiens à remercier publiquement mon copain pour le travail accompli... Les traces d'ouverture de la carcasse sont presque pas visible...

Et depuis quelques mois, j'ai tiger aussi... Je ne le passerai pas sur léopard, ha ça non.. :love:


----------



## zeph58 (28 Mars 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai un petit ibook 12" depuis 2 ans et je ne regrette absolument pas mon switch. J'ai failli confirmer mon switch avec un macbook/Macbook Pro une bonne dizaine de fois. J'ai toujours réussi à me résonner en demandant à chaque fois ce que je ferais de plus avec un macbook. Chaque fois, j'ai obtenu la même réponse : RIEN.




Pareil, je reluqe les nouvelles machines, je me dit hum c bo et c tentant et malgre tout je craque pas.

Et en plus vive le 12' ....... MacBook Air tu m appelle


----------



## Pierrou (29 Mars 2008)

Ouais, moi de même, avec un MB, je ferais les mêmes choses... sous Leopard et plus rapidement peut être, et encore... ? 
Alors bon... comme en plus j'ai pas la thune... 

Un iMac par contre je dis pas


----------



## Xa3r0 (29 Mars 2008)

J'ai fais mes classes sur mon iBook G4 12" 1ghz, que j'ai doucement upgradé avec de la RAM et un DD pus gros.

Puis, pour un manque cruel de puissance et un réelle envie de me payer la machine de mes rêves, j'ai acheté un MacPro.
Mais j'utilise toujours mon iBook, moins qu'avant c'est sûr, mais toujours un peux.

Et ça reste, pour moi, l'une des plus belle machine qu'Apple est fabriqué.


----------



## relaxx (29 Mars 2008)

l'ibook 12" reste pour moi une grande référence et dès que j'aurais les moyens je m'en payerais un pour le fun (là le macbook c'est pour le taf, ce qu'il fait très bien dailleurs car parfois les besoins de puissances ne sont pas que des enjeux marketing malheureusement:  certaines taches de calcul qui me prenaient 1h passent en 15' et ça au boulot ...)
j'ai un pote qui a acheté un ibook 12" G4 depuis des années et qui refuse de me le vendre : sale traitre ! 
et je regrette mon "précieux" PB 12" ... il me manque mais c'était à la boite pas le mien ...


----------



## iota (29 Mars 2008)

Salut,

je viens de passer d'un iBook 12" à un MacBook Penryn 2.4GHz et franchement c'est le jour et la nuit niveau réactivité (je ne m'attendais pas à une telle différence).
C'est particulièrement flagrant au niveau de Spotlight et Dasboard par exemple.

Reste plus qu'à revendre l'iBook 

@+
iota


----------



## relaxx (29 Mars 2008)

il est en très bel état extérieur !
si j'avais les sous ...


----------



## stephane6646 (29 Mars 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je viens de passer d'un iBook 12" à un MacBook Penryn 2.4GHz et franchement c'est le jour et la nuit niveau réactivité (je ne m'attendais pas à une telle différence).
> C'est particulièrement flagrant au niveau de Spotlight et Dasboard par exemple.
> ...



Garde le un peu encore, il va te manquer


----------



## julusmulus (29 Mars 2008)

Mon Ibook ma délaissé ....

dommage, je l'aimai vachement bien


----------



## rizoto (30 Mars 2008)

julusmulus a dit:


> Mon Ibook ma délaissé ....
> 
> dommage, je l'aimai vachement bien


que lui est il arrive?

@stephane6646 : j'utilise le macbook de ma copine et je ne le trouve pas plus reactif pour les taches basiques (internet, spotlight, itunes, word, etc...).


----------



## Tox (30 Mars 2008)

Heureusement qu'un G4 parvient à faire tourner l'interface OS X et quelques logiciels bureautiques  Plus sérieusement, dès qu'il s'agit de calculs (montage, photos en format lourd, etc.), la puce d'Intel est bluffante.

Pour la réactivité de l'interface, il y a quand même un mieux visible au niveau du déplacement des fenêtres, de la rapidité des accès disques...

PS : Word est hors concours. La 2004 est émulée et la 2008 native encore un peu jeune, pour ne pas dire autre chose.


----------



## stephane6646 (30 Mars 2008)

que veux tu dire par "word est hors concours"?


----------



## Trompe la Mort (30 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> que veux tu dire par "word est hors concours"?



En suivant un lien sur MacGé, j'y ai vu que Word 2008 (pourtant natif intel) se lance en environ 30 secondes sur un MacBook Pro. Sur mon iBook G4 800, il faut 9 secondes pour un premier démarrage de Word 2004. Ça donne pas envie de passer au MacBook !


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2008)

Pour avoir eu pendant 2 mois , un iBook 14" , je regrette franchement de pas en avoir un car on s'attache assez rapidement a ses petites bêtes là !


----------



## akton (30 Mars 2008)

pour ma part... voilà un mois et demi qua j'ai délaissé mon ibook 12p 1,33 pour un macbook 2,2 santarosa..  

  Il y a rien à redire niveau réactivité, puissance, etc.. je suis très heureux de mon changement mais la petite taille de mon ibook me manque terriblement car je m'aperçois que je sors beaucoup moins avec mon macbook qu'autre fois avec mon ibook...

   Je me demande si un PB 12p ne viendrait pas chez moi pour combler ce manque... pour les sorties 

  Je l'ai revendu dans la mois suivant l'achat du macbook, et ce n'a pas été sans un pincement au coeur, notamment en me disant est ce que le macbook sera aussi fiable... 

  petit moment nostalgique snif


----------



## bookbook (30 Mars 2008)

Tous ces témoignages me confortent dans mon idée de ne *jamais* vendre mon iBook.
Je sais pertinemment qu'un jour j'achèterai un portable plus puissant, mais ça ne sera pas au détriment de la vente de mon 12". Ah ça non !!


----------



## Tox (30 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> que veux tu dire par "word est hors concours"?


 Codé avec les pieds


----------



## relaxx (31 Mars 2008)

euh sans utiliser tous les orteils alors hein


----------



## relaxx (31 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Garde le un peu encore, il va te manquer



tsssss mais non ça va lui faire du mal ...
et puis ça vaut plus rien 
c'est que des soucis
tiens je me sens d'humeure charitable : je l'en débarrasse pour rien !


----------



## .Spirit (31 Mars 2008)

relaxx a dit:


> tsssss mais non ça va lui faire du mal ...
> et puis ça vaut plus rien
> c'est que des soucis
> tiens je me sens d'humeure charitable : je l'en débarrasse pour rien !



deu'z


----------



## relaxx (31 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Codé avec les pieds


je précise juste parce que quand tu vois l'adresse de certains grands bipèdes humanoïdes avec leurs pieds je dis : faut pas tout mettre sur le compte des pieds non plus


----------



## reorx76 (1 Avril 2008)

Salut,
je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un PB 12" surnomé "papy Boyington" par mes 3 potes qui viennent à 1 semaine d'intervalle de switcher sur MBP et MB. Aucun respect pour les ancêtres PPC !!!!

Bref le PB12" Alu est une trés bonne machine je l'ai acheté d'ocaz grace à ce site (vendeur sur tu me lis ... ) il y à maintenant presque deux ans et la machine avait un peu moins de 1 an je crois (d'ailleur si quelqu'un sait comment on peut connaitre la date de fabrication d'un mac ...). Franchement elle marche vraiment bien j'ai uniquement trois regrets :

1) Je trouve qu'il chauffe pas mal mais cette été un copain va lui ouvrir les boyaux pour mettre un disque plus gros. Il me dis qu'avec un petit coup d'aspirateur bien placé il retrouvera un peu de fraicheur !

2) La taille, à l'époque je ne jurais que par le 12" car j'étais vraiment très nomade avec cette machine maintenant je le suis beaucoup moins et la taille de l'écran me fatigue. Ce qui m'exaspère le plus c'est d'avoir Windows sur un grand LCD 21" et mac OSX sur un tout petit écran. Mais cette situation va changer moi et ma fiancée allons acheter un imac 20 ou 24 pouces a la prochaine mise a jour :love::love:.

3) La batterie, c'est le seul signe de fatigue de mon PB 12" (ça et une griffure de mon chat sur la coque alu, le chat a souffert a postériori autant que le mac  ). Mon pote qui a un 12" a changer la batterie mais bon 150 euros sur une machine de 3 ans j'hésite encore, surtout qu'elle à encore 2 heure de vie. Bon je peut tenir 3h en m'arrachant les yeux avec la luminosité au mini. J'avoue que mes potes avec leur MBP 15" capable de tenir 4h avec une luminosité correcte sur une dalle magnifique me dégoutte 

Bref, je vais garder ma machine encore quelques temps. Je désespère pas de voir un mac intel devenir au niveau de mon PB avant la fin de mes études ! en effet j'ai encore mon ADC Student ca serai con de le perdre !

Réorx


----------



## bookbook (1 Avril 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> (d'ailleur si quelqu'un sait comment on peut connaitre la date de fabrication d'un mac ...)



Salut,
essaye ce petit programme.


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Avril 2008)

Une autonomie de 2h sur une machine âgée de trois ans , c'est pas mal du tout. Mon ibook a 3 ans aussi et j'ai 56% de la batterie encore, donc tout juste un peu moins de deux heures...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (1 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Une autonomie de 2h sur une machine âgée de trois ans , c'est pas mal du tout. Mon ibook a 3 ans aussi et j'ai 56% de la batterie encore, donc tout juste un peu moins de deux heures...



Arf ! Ma batterie de début 2004 est à 85% (donné par iStat), mais je m'en sers très peu depuis un an et demi puisqu'Apple me l'a remplacée par une neuve, elle faisait partie de celles fabriquées par Sony qui pouvaient prendre feu.
Donc là j'en ai une autre qui est à 94%... je suis pas près de le voir mourir, mon iBook !


----------



## bookbook (1 Avril 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> je suis pas près de le voir mourir, mon iBook !



Et c'est tant mieux !!


----------



## reorx76 (1 Avril 2008)

Merci pour le petit logiciel le powerbook a été fabriqué en octobre 2005 et il me reste encore 85% de batterie  Bref je peut acheter sereinement un imac a la prochaine MAJ


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Avril 2008)

[ je suis pas près de le voir mourir, mon iBook ! [/quote]

Oui garde le bien


----------



## lamidenis (8 Avril 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Tout pareil...
> Je ne souhaite pas lâcher mon iBook de sitôt. Mais je suis quand même à l'étroit sur le DD 40 Go à 4200 trm.
> J'aimerai le changer mais quand je vois la complexité de la manip (oui j'ai deux mains gauche et alors :rateau: ), je me dis que ça attendra.



Tout pareil de chez tout pareil. 
Je me sens moins seul !


----------



## paradize (9 Avril 2008)

Ben moi j'ai bien stressé qd mon copain m'a changé le disque dur... Dès que je rentrais ds la pièce, y'avait un problème...

Mais maintenant, c fait, ça se voit qu'il était ouvert, mais je suis plus tranquille maintenant...

Passer de 40 à 250 gigas, c'est la classe je trouve...


----------



## bookbook (9 Avril 2008)

paradize a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai bien stressé qd mon copain m'a changé le disque dur... Dès que je rentrais ds la pièce, y'avait un problème...
> 
> Mais maintenant, c fait, ça se voit qu'il était ouvert, mais je suis plus tranquille maintenant...
> 
> Passer de 40 à 250 gigas, c'est la classe je trouve...



Arrête, tu me donnes trop envie.
J'ai encore failli acheter un disque interne ce week-end. J'étais décidé.
Et puis j'ai relu les tutos pour la manip... et une fois de plus, j'ai laissé tombé  .

Quand je vois le nombre de membres qui ont fais le changement, je suis jaloux. :rose:


----------



## Macounette (9 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Voici 3 ans que j'ai switché avec un ibook 14' PPC, Panther puis Tiger dans la foulée jusqu'à aujourd'hui (10.4.11) et je ne l'ai pas regretté un seul instant. 3 ans aussi que je suis sur macgé et je ne le regrette pas un seul instant.
> Il y a trois ans, j'ai eu un vrai coup de foudre pour mon ibook et je ne ressens pas le besoin de changer de machine, de passer à léopard ou un macbook voire un imac...
> Je me demandais s'il y avait d'autres membres qui - sauf nécessité- étaient restés fidèles à leur ibook PPC et retardaient le passage à un mac intel léopard (macbook ou imac)?


Moi aussi, mon iBook a été acheté il y a (bientôt) 4 ans. Un iBook 14" que j'ai toujours, et que je garde comme machine d'appoint et/ou de déplacement. Pas question de m'en séparer.

Je suis passée sur un iMac 24" (avé Leopard ) parce que depuis que j'ai un réflex numérique je bosse sur des RAW et des TIFF qui font une dizaine de mégas par fichier et que surtout j'avais du mal à les retravailler sur un petit écran 14". Du coup j'en étais même venue à faire la retouche photo sur le PC. :hein:

Avec l'iMac non seulement je peux tout gérer sur une seule machine (et c'est plus rapide.... beaucoup plus), mais cela m'a également permis de virer mon PC puisque j'ai pu installer Windows sur une partition Bootcamp afin d'y faire tourner les quelques logiciels PC dont j'ai besoin.

Mais pour rien au monde je ne me séparerais de mon iBook qui reste une superbe machine pour des besoins de base. Ah oui et au fait, la batterie en est encore à 85%.


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Avril 2008)

Macounette!!! oh!! Tu es la première qui m'a accueilli sur macgé il y a trois ans et qui m'a donné les premiers conseils pour mon ibook... Tu es en quelque sorte la marraine mon ibook :love:Merci à toi...


----------



## lamidenis (10 Avril 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Arrête, tu me donnes trop envie.
> J'ai encore failli acheter un disque interne ce week-end. J'étais décidé.
> Et puis j'ai relu les tutos pour la manip... et une fois de plus, j'ai laissé tombé  .
> 
> Quand je vois le nombre de membres qui ont fais le changement, je suis jaloux. :rose:



Encore tout pareil ! 
ça devient étrange, là...  :rateau:


----------



## Trompe la Mort (10 Avril 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Arrête, tu me donnes trop envie.
> J'ai encore failli acheter un disque interne ce week-end. J'étais décidé.
> Et puis j'ai relu les tutos pour la manip... et une fois de plus, j'ai laissé tombé  .
> 
> Quand je vois le nombre de membres qui ont fais le changement, je suis jaloux. :rose:



Et bien, tu peux commencer par essayer d'enlever la coque inférieure, c'est de loin le plus pénible.
Si tu n'y arrives pas, tant pis, tu pourras te dire que tu as essayé.
Si tu y arrives, fonce acheter un disque dur et poursuis la manip' !


----------



## Petitcoyote91 (10 Avril 2008)

Je compte acheter un mac Mini ou un iMac à très court terme, mais je ne vois aucun intérêt de remplacer mon iBook 12" G4; en portable, c'est le top!!!!
A ce jour, c'est d'ailleurs mon ordinateur principal ( avec un moniteur externe ).


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Macounette!!! oh!! Tu es la première qui m'a accueilli sur macgé il y a trois ans et qui m'a donné les premiers conseils pour mon ibook... Tu es en quelque sorte la marraine mon ibook :love:Merci à toi...


:rose::rose:


----------



## Trompe la Mort (10 Avril 2008)

Petitcoyote91 a dit:


> Je compte acheter un mac Mini ou un iMac à très court terme, mais je ne vois aucun intérêt de remplacer mon iBook 12" G4; en portable, c'est le top!!!!
> A ce jour, c'est d'ailleurs mon ordinateur principal ( avec un moniteur externe ).



Un peu comme moi, sauf que mon iBook est nettement plus vieux (800MHz), ça marche au poil mais je vais pas pousser le vice jusqu'à le remplacer par un iBook 1,3GHz... et avec un écran externe, on est pile-poil la cible du Mini !

Par curiosité, tu utilises Screen Spanning Doctor pour profiter de ton écran externe ? Tu as 64Mo de RAM vidéo sur ton iBook je crois, Exposé reste fluide avec les deux écrans en même temps ?


----------



## jipidi (12 Avril 2008)

Je n'ai jusque là possédé que des machines considérées comme dépassées ( donc d'occase !) - dernier acheté en 2004 : G4 Quick Silver 867 - suite à cadeaux je joue maintenant depuis décembre dernier dans la cour des grands avec un imac alu intel.
Il y a deux ans j'avais acheté sur ebay, pour ma fille un ibook G4 12 pouces 1,3 Ghz - elle le trouve génial et l'utilise partout et toujours. J'ai récidivé sur ebay, un ibook G4 frère jumeau du précédent pour mon épouse - depuis elle délaisse carrément l'imac !
Ma soeur désirant un lecteur DVD portable mais n'appréciant pas les trop petits écrans ( et les plus grands étant très chers) j'ai acheté sur Ebay un ibook G3, 600 Mhz - elle lira ses DVD et fera quantité d'autres choses - j'ai ajouté une carte airport d'ancienne génération - Cet ibook G3 600 mhz est une petite merveille d'esthétique ( blanc nacré !) - trouvé une barette de 512 Mo, et une batterie neuve et ça va lui faire le cadeau du siècle à la frangine !

Franchement le copain qui vient d'offrir à sa femme un macbook intel avec léopard etc ... était un peu bluffé !
Pour être honnête, les écrans des mac book actuels sont quand même un peu plus lumineux.
Mais le passage à intel et à léopard rendent problèmatiques ou obsolètes tous les logiciels adobe, qui avaient pourtant allègrement franchi les étapes des différentes version d'OSX ... et même photoshop 7 qui tournait sous OS 9, et ensuite tout aussi bien  , sous Panther, puis sous Tiger. Le copain devra payer l'équivalent de l'achat de son ordinateur en renouvellement logiciel ! mais il ira peut être vers les programmes open source ...

Mais bon pour conclure bravo à ceux et celles qui se débarrassent de leur ancien ibook, pour se jeter sur la nouveauté ... c'est grâce à eux que j'ai pu acquérir pour pas trop cher ces chères petites machines !


----------



## Arcamis (12 Avril 2008)

J'ai toujours mon ibook (powerpc G3, 256 mo de ram) et Puma, du coup je l'utilise peu car on ne trouve pas beaucoup de programmes dessus. Vu le prix de l'extension de la ram, je doute d'upgrader OS X, autant attendre un peu et acheter un nouveau mac . Mais je reste toujours autant amoureux de son clavier, tout simplement le meilleur que j'ai jamais eu sous les doigts (le seul regret était la présence d'Internet Explorer par défaut ).


----------



## ipascm (16 Avril 2008)

moi par la force des choses, il était tombé par terre il y a un an -> j'ai pris un macbook->quand il est sorti, une vraie tuerie mais j'étais fan de mon ibook G3 500, avec le meme plastique que mon macbook actuel, bien mieux que la surface utilisée par les ibook des générations suivantes


----------



## reorx76 (17 Avril 2008)

Arcamis a dit:


> J'ai toujours mon ibook (powerpc G3, 256 mo de ram) et Puma, du coup je l'utilise peu car on ne trouve pas beaucoup de programmes dessus. Vu le prix de l'extension de la ram, je doute d'upgrader OS X, autant attendre un peu et acheter un nouveau mac . Mais je reste toujours autant amoureux de son clavier, tout simplement le meilleur que j'ai jamais eu sous les doigts (le seul regret était la présence d'Internet Explorer par défaut ).



Puma ? c'est mac OS X 10.2 ca non ?


----------



## Trompe la Mort (17 Avril 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> Puma ? c'est mac OS X 10.2 ca non ?



Non.
Mac OS X 10.0 : Cheetah (Guépard, portait mal son nom celui-là)
Mac OS X 10.1 : Puma
Mac OS X 10.2 : Jaguar
Mac OS X 10.3 : Panther
Mac OS X 10.4 : Tiger
Mac OS X 10.5 : Leopard


----------



## didisha (17 Avril 2008)

J'utilise toujours mon iBook 12" avec grand plaisir!


----------



## damien_t (17 Avril 2008)

didisha a dit:


> J'utilise toujours mon iBook 12" avec grand plaisir!



Idem ici. Les touches de déplacement ne fonctionnent plus, le clavier a un peu jauni, il y a une petite félure sur la coque, la batterie n'est plus qu'à 77%, mais mon iBook 12" est de loin ma machine préférée de tous les ordis que j'ai eu.

J'ai changé récemment le disque dur (100 Go, 7200 tours, je vous le conseille), customisé la pomme derrière l'écran (elle est rose), rajouté de la RAM (768 Mo, largement suffisant pour Tiger) et je n'ai aucune intention de m'en séparer ou d'arrêter de m'en servir.

J'ai commencé avec cette machine sur Mac, j'ai écris des articles pour la presse Mac tellement j'étais fan, et depuis j'ai acheté un Mac Mini sous Léopard. Je compte ajouter un MacBook Air et / ou un Mac Pro, mais cela sera jamais pareil 

Mais vraiment, iBook, je t'aime:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Forster (17 Avril 2008)

hmmm vous faites envie.. personne pour échanger son ibook contre un mac mini ? :rose:


----------



## bookbook (17 Avril 2008)

Forster a dit:


> hmmm vous faites envie.. personne pour échanger son ibook contre un mac mini ? :rose:



Non malheureux !!!
Un iBook ça se garde précieusement.  :love: 

Tout comme le Mini d'ailleurs, qui est lui aussi un pure joyaux d'Apple.
Je regrette tellement de l'avoir vendu mon Mini  .


----------



## akton (24 Avril 2008)

Et oui me voilà désormais en pleine tristesse....

    j'ai donc changer mon ibook 12p dernière génération contre un macbook santa rosa... il y a maintenant 2 mois... 

   Jusque là je ne me déplaçais pas trop avec... je dois dire que je suis très content de mon macbook surtout pour les performances avec Final Cut Pro... je gagne en vitesse de travail...
  Mais voilà, je suis amené depuis un mois à me déplacer couramment avec à la recherche de réseau wifi dans ma ville actuelle Bratislava... et bien le fait est que ce macbook m'encombre terriblement...  

  C'est maintenant que je vois le plus son absence.... c'est terrible... le macbook sous le bras je dois faire attention aux franchissement de portes... ce qui n'était pas le cas auparavant.. 

   Alors que faire à mon retour... reprendre un vieil ibook ou powerbook 12p pour simplement mes déplacement... bah oui j'aime écrire dans les bars...  et changer ce macbook pour un  imac... ou alors même le changer en macbook pro pour le coup.... 

   Je veux un 12p... un petit ordi agréable en transport.. 

sniff....


----------



## zeph58 (24 Avril 2008)

Et surtout n'oubliez pas : http://www.ilovemymacthesong.com/page24/page24.html


----------



## benkenobi (26 Avril 2008)

J'avais un iBook que mon labo m'avait acheté au début de ma thèse et qui m'a fidèlement accompagné pendant 3 ans. 

Quelle tristesse d'avoir dû le rendre à la fin de mon contrat... 

Mais bon maintenant je me suis fait offrir un gentil MacBook pour le replacer et j'en suis globalement assez content même si j'ai encore un peu de mal à m'habituer au clavier...


----------



## ymathias (26 Avril 2008)

Je vous écrit de mon ibook 12 pouces qui ne m'a jamais quitté pour mes déplacements (je bosse avec un macbook pro pour le reste du temps).

Par contre depuis quelques semaines je lorgne sur un macbook.
En effet,

1/ je n'ai pas de carte airport donc je ne peux me connecter
aisément à internet partout. J'ai bien une clef wi-fi mais elle a son petit
caractère (dlink). 

2/ L'écran peut lumineux est souvent un soucis en extérieur (même à l'ombre),
en voiture etc...
Il m'est arrivé de ne pas pouvoir montrer des travaux à des clients dans des open space
bien éclairés.

3/ L'impossibilité de mettre windows pour certains logiciels comme les différents
powerpoint (mes clients ont des versions de powerpoint qui bien souvent sont peu
compatibles entre elles et pas compatible avec le ppt office 2004 installé sur mon
ibook (pour des chiffres et des tableaux c'est souvent l'aventure...)

Voilà, c'est dommage mais je pense que la fin d'une longue collaboration a sonné.
Malgré toutes ses qualités et ses nombreux accéssoires, je pense que nous allons
nous séparer...


----------



## Tox (26 Avril 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> J'avais un iBook que mon labo m'avait acheté au début de ma thèse et qui m'a fidèlement accompagné pendant 3 ans.
> 
> Quelle tristesse d'avoir dû le rendre à la fin de mon contrat...
> 
> Mais bon maintenant je me suis fait offrir un gentil MacBook pour le replacer et j'en suis globalement assez content même si j'ai encore un peu de mal à m'habituer au clavier...


 Pourtant, le clavier avec les touches légèrement espacée est certainement la meilleure nouveauté sur les portable de la Pomme. Vivement que les MB Pro suivent !


----------



## benkenobi (26 Avril 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Pourtant, le clavier avec les touches légèrement espacée est certainement la meilleure nouveauté sur les portable de la Pomme. Vivement que les MB Pro suivent !



Le problème n'est pas l'espacement des touches mais le fait que certaines sont assez peu réactives...

:style:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2008)

C'est vrai qu'il a un peu vieilli matériellement ,ce iBook :rose:

Un de mes amis est venu l'autre jour chez moi avec son pécé Dell de luxe ( ben ouais 1000 euros le machin, pour du Dell, c'est pas donné  ), et je dois dire que son écran m'a bluffé, tant au niveau de la luminosité, de la qualité de l'image et, surtout, de la résolution ( 1600 en large, ça pête !  )


Mais je ne me séparerai pas de mon iBook... je l'aime trop... :love:

Un iMac serait par contre un compagnon assez avantageux


----------



## Tox (27 Avril 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas l'espacement des touches mais le fait que certaines sont assez peu réactives...
> 
> :style:


 Zut, il s'agit d'un problème que je ne connaissais pas. Sur mon MB, la qualité de frappe est vraiment supérieure aux claviers standards de laptop et de desktop. C'est certainement, le meilleur élément de confort apporté à un portable depuis longtemps. Il est juste dommage, pour ne pas dire crétin, d'avoir éliminé l'émulation du pavé numérique depuis les révisions Santa Rosa


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Powerbook G4 12' toujours en service ça fera 3 ans en Août avec 512 Mo de ram(c'est la dernière série ! G4 1,5 et DD 80 Go). La batterie tiend bon (encore plus de 3h !!!), mais elle était dans la série explosive  donc changée l'année dernière il me semble. Super pour prendre les cours et surfer sur internet, mais il tendance à chauffer pas mal !
D'ailleurs il doit faire un tour chez le réparateur (Apple Care !!!!  ) parce que le bluetooth à l'air de s'être déconnecté   mais ce qui m'embête c'est la corrosion au niveau de la main droite et sur bouton de souris...





Apparemment c'est un problème connu chez apple, mais j'en avais jamais entendu parler 
Mais sinon c'est que du bonheur !
(hey !!!! Mac2sell déconne, il me le côte 440&#8364; !!! c'est un scandale !!!  )
J'hésite à le faire passer à 2Go de ram et un DD 7200 tours en le faisant réparer... ou à le vendre et acheter un macbook... dilemme....


----------



## reorx76 (4 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> J'hésite à le faire passer à 2Go de ram et un DD 7200 tours en le faisant réparer... ou à le vendre et acheter un macbook... dilemme....



Attention le G4 ne gère pas plus de 1.25 Go de RAM. Après pour le changement de disque profite de la réparation car c'est coton comme opération. Perso j'ai essayé sur mon PB12" et j'ai niqué le clavier !


----------

